

Creating a JSON editor with React.js and immutable data - marquex
http://arqex.com/991/json-editor-react-immutable-data

======
hokkos
This is exactly similar to what I am working on, but with XML and XSD instead
of Json, so the scope is larger and harder; but the way I planned it is the
same. I started with Immutable.js and where looking to use its cursor system,
or the one from Immstruct or using Freezer.

~~~
marquex
Freezer.js creator here. If you have any question that I can help with just
shoot it.

